# Rescued a puppy



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everybody, Wanted to share my story.



Last week Somebody at my husband's work told him that they found this puppy by there fence, and asked if we wanted a puppy. Well of course we said no because we just bought a brand new house and we didn't want the house to get chewed up. So another week went by and they brought the puppy to his work and he seen her and he just fell in love with her. It was love at first sight. I didn't won't the puppy at first but when i seen her she was the cutest little thing. I just loved her she is part blue heeler and part Austrailian shepard. Her name is Dakota she is my little angel. The vet said she is 8 weeks old. Macy and her get along so well. They play all the time. Before we got Macy a year ago we were thinking about adopting a puppy somewhere but never did. So she is our second chance puppy. It feels great to give her a second chance.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awwww that is so wonderful for you







I'm glad Dakota has such a great new home!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your new pup.














She is very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that is so nice of you guys!







Glad Dakota now has a loving home!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steponme_@Nov 14 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Hi everybody,  Wanted to share my story.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Congratulations! We have a Red Heeler that we rescued about 6 years ago. He has been the best dog ever! He moved into our house and never tried to pee or poo inside. He never scratches on doors and he tolerates the little ones very well! (I wouldn't call it love.....)


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for you,I believe God has a special place in his heart for those that rescue


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so great you guys took her in. Congrats on your new buddy


----------

